# Riverside Inn Southrey Nr Lincoln



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi, we ate at this Pub last night and really enjoyed the meal. We were not in the M/h but asked the owners if they were happy for M/h to park up in their car park and they said they were more than happy, they told me they have quite a large car park for this and would welcome any Motorhomers, they are used to the boating fraternity coming and going as they have moorings for people to tie up and eat in the pub. Small, very friendly and cosy pub. You would have to ring them to find out about the car park as I didn't see it last night.

Jacqui


----------

